# Name that Soup!



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

I should have named this thread "Do my job for me".

I'm a Sous and that means Soup of the Day. Every day. I'm not a robot, so my memory doesn't work well in the morning on occasion. 
:coffeelove:



Name a soup! Hell, let's name them all! I want a place I can go to reference every soup imaginable, no matter what--there is literally no telling what I will have to work with.

So what is a soup? Favorites? Least favorites?


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 24, 2012)

This week we've done Italian Wedding, Minestrone and French Onion. Was thinking of whipping up some cream of mushroom to use up the last quarter case. There's 4 to start you.

By the way, tip of the hat to you. My idiot co workers will run the same damn soup every day for days. Runs out, they make it again. Kills me.

-AJ


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 24, 2012)

My favorites these days include one or all of the above: hearty greens (kale, escarole for instance), Italian Sausage, or lentils/heirloom beans. Spicy Italian sausage makes most things better -- bacon is so 2000s 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 24, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> My favorites these days include one or all of the above: hearty greens (kale, escarole for instance), Italian Sausage, or lentils/heirloom beans. Spicy Italian sausage makes most things better -- bacon is so 2000s
> 
> k.



I couldn't agree more. Anything with greens & legumes, although I'd go for chorizo or linguica over the Italian.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2012)

Oxtail (my wife often converts this into a lintel soup). Cream of broccoli :cool2:. Chicken and dumplings. Potato/ leek (crap, don't know how to spell the cold French version). Tomato. Gazpacho. Corn chowder. Clam chowdah. Pea. Pumpkin. Peanut.


----------



## tkern (Jan 25, 2012)

Im in the same place soup-wise. Last three days of soup: Celeriac w/ apples and fennel- all simmered w/ whole milk, herbs, garlic, etc. puree. Roast butternut squash. -roast, peel, add veg stock, herbs, alittle apple for sweetness, puree. Curried Lentil- pretty much same as above.

and the cold potato leek is vichycoisse


----------



## bieniek (Jan 25, 2012)

Bouillabaise
French sausage-tomato soup
Barszcz
broccoli soup
Madame Du Barry  - cream of caulifrlower
cream of sweet potato with cumin
Cream of sweet potato with pancetta
pumpkin veloute
carrot soup
parsnip soup
celeriac cream
green peas soup
tomato soup
"french" onion soup
Potato and leek soup
Gazpacho
Sweetcorn soup
Avgolemono - greek lemon egg cream
Soured cucumber soup
Soured cabbage soup

Those are what I served now or then plus propably some i forgot
But anyways soup is Your imagination plus very very good vegetable/sometimes meat/ stock. Thats my base for a soup. Good stock


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2012)

tkern said:


> and the cold potato leek is vichycoisse


Thanks :O I had one of Pepin's cookbooks nearby, but he did not have it.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 25, 2012)

Cauliflower velouté with Roquefort and walnuts. 

Sweet corn basil and crab. 

Jerusalem artichoke, white truffle and chives. 

Pea, mint and iceberg lettuce (and scallop!)

Garbure. 

Some of my favourites.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 25, 2012)

These are awesome


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 25, 2012)

Any time I try to make fancy soup in work we never sell it, simple stuff seems to be more popular for me anyway. Bacon and parsley, that's one I like and you can use the stalks of the parsley to get rid of them and it tastes nice


----------



## cnochef (Jan 25, 2012)

My favorite is Mexican fideo soup-Fideo noodles (or angel hair pasta) broken apart and sauteed in olive oil, then add onions and garlic, chipotle peppers, canned tomatoes, chicken stock, shredded chicken, lime juice and fresh cilantro. Bloody marvelous stuff!


----------



## cnochef (Jan 25, 2012)

I also love Tuscan tomato bread soup, cheddar cheese and beer soup, 5-allium soup (garlic, leeks, shallots and onions in chicken stock, finished with cream and chives)and a hearty bowl of borscht (Eastern European beet soup).


----------



## bieniek (Jan 25, 2012)

Isnt vichysoisse potato leek and fish stock soup?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 25, 2012)

tom ka gai


----------



## bieniek (Jan 25, 2012)

tom yam pla

tom yam kum

beautiful memories


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Isnt vichysoisse potato leek and fish stock soup?


cold soup w/ potato and leek, fresh cream, etc. Not sure about the stock type, but I don't think it's fish stock normally.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 25, 2012)

This recipe just showed up in the local paper. I think I'll try it, on a smaller scale, of course.

*Reuben Chowder*

½ pound butter 
1 cup flour 
½ cup celery  diced fine 
½ cup scallion  diced fine
1 gallon whole milk
2 quarts heavy cream
¼ cup chicken base 
¼ cup ham base 
1 tablespoon Caraway seed 
½ cup sauerkraut 
1 pound corned beef, shredded 
2 pounds potatoes  peeled, steamed

Melt the butter in a large dutch oven, add onions, celery, then dust with flour.

Cook flour, onion, celery mixture for three minutes, then add corned beef, caraway seed, and sauerkraut.

Add milk, heavy cream, season with chicken and ham base, bring to simmer until thick. Steam or boil potatoes separately and add last.

Makes 2 gallons, about 24 servings.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy mackerel I've prolly made thousands of variations of soups it's hard to remember them all. I'll try and list some favorites I've made that may not have been mentioned yet while still keeping it somewhat seasonal. I'll also try not to mention the ones everyone knows too well, lobster bisque, split pea w/ham etc... :

Broccoli beer cheese

Chic pea chorizo

Rhode Island clam chowder (clear broth)

Chinese 5 spiced pear and parsnip

Curried butternut squash

Cauliflower apple bisque

Roasted Tomato and Eggplant.


Hmm I'll try and peek back in later if I can think of any more...


----------



## Ordo (Jan 25, 2012)

No fish in Vichyssoise for me. Another French delicacy: soupe à l'oignon.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 25, 2012)

I made beer cheese soup today for the first time. Wasn't bad at all and it basically cost me nothing because all the ingredients were stuff I already had in the cupboards


----------



## bieniek (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah, for me either, i mixed it up. 

hard to remember all the stuff flying around in all the years


----------

